# I REALLY hate wind!



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

The big bad Santa Ana's showed up in full force today! There's going to be some clean up of the haunt as well as some repair work needed! Almost made it this month, we usually get wind but earlier in the month when not so much is out yet! That's what I get for thinking I was ahead this year!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

*Man I hate the wind*

For the second time in about a week had 40-50 mph winds. Tore the crap out of everything outside. Even blew my coffin with a rising lucky off my shed room. It weighs at least 40 l s too. My FCG was wound up in a ball the size of a bowling ball, totaly ruined. Damn, damn, damn.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, Doc Usually our biggest concern with wind is losing any chance at getting the fog to stay low. I don't think we've had a really windy Halloween in years, but I've seen a number of posts made by people who've already had problems this year.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wind is w/o a doubt a haunters worst enemy! I'd rather have rain or cold. There have been a lot of threads this year about the wind damage to haunts and displays. We're hoping for a fairly calm night but it's calling for it to be windy. I just can't fasten my stuff down any more than it already is.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that. That really sucks.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

I just made a similar post. Some stuff was busted beyond repair.


----------



## Optym (Oct 27, 2009)

Wind has been a huge concern for me too! When setting up my tombstones (all of which are styrofoam) I used lots of fishing line and rocks bricks skulls, whatever I could to weight them down, front and back. I still have to go out every morn and check them though.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Happened to me last weekend. Had to repair several things, and many tombstones are still not replaced.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Wind and rain did a number on my things too. Have to keep fixing them. Rest of the stuff not going out until Friday which, so far, doesn't look too bad. We'll see. KEEP YOUR CHIN UP!


----------

